# WLAN - gelegentlich Aussetzer und sehr hoher Ping



## Flachzange (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit ich mit meinem PC auf WLAN umgestiegen bin, habe ich häufig Probleme mit der Verbindung.
Kabel fällt aus baulicher Sicht leider erstmal aus in dieser Wohnung, daher benutze ich jetzt eben WLAN.
Ich habe eine Fritzbox 7112 und mir (dazu passend, dachte ich...) erst einen "AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N" gekauft. Doch schon beim einfachen Surfen fiel mir auf, dass die Verbindung teilweise sehr lange Reaktionszeiten hat und teilweise auch gar keine Daten übermittelt. Beim Zocken (in diesem Fall CS:GO) das gleiche Spiel, was natürlich auf Dauer ziemlich nervig ist, wenn man durch die Gegend laggt oder einfach disconnected wird.
Ich habe dann den WLAN-Stick gegen einen billigen Stick von hama ausgetauscht und war der Meinung, dass es fürs Erste auch besser funktioniert, aber es treten die gleichen Probleme auf, wenn auch vielleicht nicht in der Intensität; ist aber rein subjektiv die Behauptung.
Ich habe dann mal über cmd die Verbindung zur Fritzbox dauerhaft angepingt und geschaut, was zwischen den Geräten so passiert:

Der erste Screen ist von dem "neuen" hama-Stick während des Surfens im Internet,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der zweite ist vom CS:GO-Spielen mit dem AVM-Stick,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der dritte ist vom Surfen mit dem AVM-Stick.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich die Verbindung überhaupt nicht beanspruche, läuft das Pingen auch problemlos durch.
Am Router liegt es vermutlich nicht, weil der PC meiner Freundin, momentan mit dem AVM-Stick, keine Probleme hat und auch mit dem hama-Stick problemlos lief.
Ich habe in den Energiespareinstellungen schon alle Optionen deaktiviert, die die Leistung des Sticks schmälern könnten, also "selektives Energiesparen" oder wie das auch hieß. Ebenso habe ich schon verschiedene USB-Ports ausprobiert.
Momentan habe ich ein Kabel quer durch die Wohnung gelegt und es treten gar keine Probleme mehr auf. Beim Pingen bekomme ich Latenzen <1ms und überhaupt keine Schwankungen.

Ich bin leider jetzt etwas ratlos 
Gibt es vielleicht noch irgendwelche Diagnosetools mit denen man die Verbindung überwachen kann?
Oder hat jemand direkt eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Mewtos (31. Oktober 2013)

Stell das Notebook deiner Freundin mal mit dem AVM und Hama Stick in genau die Position, in der dein PC mit WLAN Stick steht.

Versuche dann mal ein Ping und schau, was passiert 

Gutes Programm fürs messen der Signalstärke: inSSIDer


----------



## Flachzange (14. November 2013)

Die Signalstärke ist nicht das Problem, der Fehler liegt irgendwo in der Kommunikation zwischen meinem PC und der Fritzbox.
Habe mir jetzt mal das Programm Wireshark installiert, fürchte aber, dass ich als Laie da wenig hilfreiche Informationen rausbekomme.

Nachdem ich jetzt längere Zeit einfach ein Kabel quer durch den Raum gelegt habe (was leider keine Dauerlösung ist), bin ich wieder auf den AVM-Stick umgestiegen. Hier ist ein Screenshot vom Anpingen der Fritzbox während des Surfens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seltsam ist schonmal die Regelmäßigkeit, mit der das Problem auftritt.

Was ich schon so versucht habe, um das Problem zu lösen:

sämtliche Netzwerktreiber deinstalliert
einen VPN-Client deinstalliert
den Kanal des Routers verändert
die SSID des Routers verändert (keine Leerzeichen mehr)
verschiedene USB-Ports ausprobiert
wie oben beschrieben auch schon die Energieeinspareinstellungen für WLAN-Adapter und USB ausgeschaltet
Habt ihr noch weitere Ideen wie ich das Problem identifizieren oder beheben kann?
Oder weiß jemand, wie Wireshark mir nützliche Informationen dazu ausgeben kann?


----------



## FitziCJ (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo Flachzange,

leider habe ich keine Lösung für Dein Problem, wollte aber nur eben sagen, dass Du nicht alleine bist 
Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie Du. Zu Weihnachten habe ich mit Notebook mit "Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter" fit für 5Ghz machen wollen und mich mit dem FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 430
 beschenken lassen. Erst dachte ich, die Pingaussetzer wären durch das 5Ghz-WLAN verursacht, jedoch habe ich das gleiche Phänomen auch bei 2,4 Ghz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links ist der integrierte Atheros-Adapter, rechts der Fritz-WLAN-Adapter.
Ich habe das Phänomen 10 Meter von der Fritzbox entfernt, aber auch nur 1 Meter. Also auch bei mir ist die Signalstärke als Ursache auszuschließen.

Hast Du schon eine Lösung gefunden?

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Jan64Squares (8. Juni 2015)

Das Problem mit dem FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 430 hatte ich exakt genauso. Die Lösung ist einfach: Der Dienst "Automatische WLAN-Konfiguration" (Wlansvc) muss neugestartet werden, dann verschwinden die Aussetzer. Diese entstehen durch einen Bug im o.g. Dienst, der nach längerer Laufzeit auftritt. Bei jedem Scanvorgang nach neuen WLAN-Netzwerken gibt es dann den Aussetzer.


----------

